# Basil Wine



## scurry64 (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm planning to make a 1 gallon bath of Basil wine this weekend (using Jack Keller's recipe - http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/request215.asp). I couldn't find the 11.5 oz frozen white grape juice concentrate cans anywhere around here. I did, however, find Welch's reconstituted 100% pure white grape juice in 64 oz. bottles. The bottles contain K-meta. Should I pour the white grape juice into the primary, cover and let in sit for 24-48 hours, or is no waiting period required?

Cheers.


----------



## Arne (Feb 26, 2016)

Think I would probably let it sit for 12 to 24 hrs then ferment. Mite want to make a starter and introduce the yeast to the must slowly. (Get the yeast started with a little sugar and warm water. Add a bit of the yeast when it gets going good. Add another cup of yeast when the first gets fermenting, do again then add to the must. Arne.


----------



## scurry64 (Feb 26, 2016)

Arne said:


> Think I would probably let it sit for 12 to 24 hrs then ferment. Mite want to make a starter and introduce the yeast to the must slowly. (Get the yeast started with a little sugar and warm water. Add a bit of the yeast when it gets going good. Add another cup of yeast when the first gets fermenting, do again then add to the must. Arne.



Thanks for the your input. That is pretty much what I did, except that since this is 1 gallon batch I pitched the entire yeast starter at one time.


----------



## knockabout (Feb 26, 2016)

What does basil wine taste like?


----------



## scurry64 (Feb 26, 2016)

It's a sweet, herbaceous wine with a strong basil flavor and aroma and sometimes light mint undertones. It's delicious.


----------

